# Sount Africa hunt with limcroma Safaris #1



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

I posted this in the bowhunting forum but thought I'd post them here as well to spur some activity in this forum.

My wife and I just got back from our first trip to South Africa and hunting with Limcroma Safaris. I have heard innumerable times the praise that Limcroma receives. I can now say that they were all right on the money. Hannes Els has a first class operation in every aspect, from the accommodations to all of the staff and PHs. Each and every one of them go out of the way to make you feel not only welcome, but like you were at home.
I found out just how far they will go for you right out of the gate when sadly I arrived in Johannesburg, but my bow case and luggage did not!
Limcroma took charge and handled everything to ensure that I received my bow as quickly as possible. While I got in on Monday my equipment did not arrive until Wednesday afternoon. Fortunately, I only missed Monday afternoon's hunt due to the extra effort of my PH Jan.
Jan was able to find through one his friends a bow that I could use while we waited for mine to arrive. I was skeptical at first, but we went to his friend’s house for me to look it over and to my surprise it was my draw length and the poundage was right. I went about setting it up for me with what they had around the house…..I went through a quick tuning and sight in session and then we were off hunting.
From there on everything started to fall in place……we were quickly into game and the borrowed bow worked out well with me getting a beautiful Impala ram….to say I was a little more at ease is an understatement…..I didn’t have my bow but I was hunting and we found out that evening that my bow was on its way and I would have it by Wednesday afternoon.
All of my equipment was finally in camp Wednesday evening, and I wasted no time in getting it out and inspecting it to make sure everything was ok with it after the long trip.
The week just continued to get better and better with me taking a great Kudu on Thursday and following that up on Saturday with a beautiful Gemsbok and Zebra.


----------



## firehuntfish (May 17, 2009)

I guess you did have a pretty good hunt...! Those are all exceptional trophy animals and the photos are awesome!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Great pics man!!! An even better story!!! 
Sounds like you guys had an incredible trip!
Congrats!!!


----------



## DANE-G-RUSS (Jan 6, 2011)

Forgot to ask,
How many days were you hunting?
Always in pit blinds over looking water?
Did you guys do any side trips or stayed at Limcroma?
BBJavelina is gonna spin in his chair when he sees all these pics!!! hahaha


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

DANE-G-RUSS said:


> Forgot to ask,
> How many days were you hunting?
> Always in pit blinds over looking water?
> Did you guys do any side trips or stayed at Limcroma?
> BBJavelina is gonna spin in his chair when he sees all these pics!!! hahaha


My depression deepens with each and every photo. However, I'm glad someone had a chance to help Hannes thin out some of that vast herd of beast he has.

Matrix,

Looks like you had a great trip. You did well for yourself. 

How could anyone not enjoy being at Limcroma?


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL !! Forget about the other post LOL ! 
Glen


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Yes it was an incredible trip, we had some challenges because of the lost bags but in the end it all worked out great.

Dane, We hunted for 7 days, the next trip will be for at least 10 but we had plenty of opportunities in the 7 we had. The hunts we're in blinds yes but the option for spot and stalk is there if you want to try it....I wanted to and would have if we had done the 10 day. I myself did not do any side trips but my wife did....there are multiple non hunter activities available if you wanted to do them.

BBJavelina, Thank You, yes we did have a great trip and your right there is know way any one could not enjoy being at Limcroma!


----------



## Savuka (Aug 17, 2009)

Matrix,
Awesome trophies! Glad y'all enjoyed your safari!
Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations on an excellent hunt! :thumbs_up

Nice report, great shooting and awesome trophies.

Probably another memory for a lifetime?


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Savuka,

Thank You for all your help and dealing with all of our questions leading up to the trip....it was appreciated. We look forward to going back to limcroma soon!



Savuka said:


> Matrix,
> Awesome trophies! Glad y'all enjoyed your safari!
> Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks man, it was an incredible trip and most definitely memories that will last a lifetime!



nimrod-100 said:


> Congratulations on an excellent hunt! :thumbs_up
> 
> Nice report, great shooting and awesome trophies.
> 
> Probably another memory for a lifetime?


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a very nice kudu you got there

SAS


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

Thank You sir....he was one of my favorites!



sa-shooter said:


> That's a very nice kudu you got there
> 
> SAS


----------



## sa-shooter (Apr 21, 2013)

Matrix said:


> Thank You sir....he was one of my favorites!


I've heard great things about bowhunting an Eland. Apparently a extreme challenge.

SAS


----------



## Matrix (Mar 12, 2004)

The Eland is a giant and is on the list when we go back hopefully in '16. We had many opportunities at Eland this time but I elected to pass.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

On our first trip, Eland is the only critter that my PH said I could shoot no matter what was behind it. He wasn't worried about a pass-thru. They are very thick critters, but I just don't care to shoot one. 

Handsome trophies, but I'm running out of wall space and they just don't fit in.

Next July I'll be looking for some of the smaller critters to fill up some of the corners.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

I want to shoot one as well... But yea, I certainly see a Euro mount in my future. I'm looking forward to some night hunting.


----------



## rkwilson (May 24, 2009)

Beautiful trophies. I get tore up every time people post pics in RSA. I miss that place dearly.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

rkwilson said:


> Beautiful trophies. I get tore up every time people post pics in RSA. I miss that place dearly.


So, what, really is the holdup?

I'm planning on leaving a tiny bit for the kids. Sure hope they enjoy African heads. Probably not as much as I, but that may be all they get. They can adapt, or they can be bitter.

It would be best for them if they enjoy seeing me and Mom enjoying our "Golden" years rather than expecting a grand inheritance. 

Seriously, I'll not be leaving a male progeny line. Bows and kit, rifles, handguns, all will go in a garage sale or be left to in-laws. 

There's little doubt I'll pre-decease my wife. Heart issues and such. No big deal to me. The only hard decisions will be left to her. I once expressed my desires to her and she told me that she would do as she wished. OK. Why would I care.?

I've made my decisions and think they are right for me. I hope you do as well.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

BB....when are you guys taking off next summer? How many days and counting?


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> BB....when are you guys taking off next summer? How many days and counting?


We'll be leaving in mid-July for 14 full days of hunting.

Strangely enough, I haven't started counting days yet, but I think we're under 250 about now. I need to get this worked out -- maybe this evening.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> We'll be leaving in mid-July for 14 full days of hunting.
> 
> Strangely enough, I haven't started counting days yet, but I think we're under 250 about now. I need to get this worked out -- maybe this evening.


Lol... I hear you. I haven't started counting either. We take off on the 25th of July.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

AK145 said:


> Lol... I hear you. I haven't started counting either. We take off on the 25th of July.


Hope you have the hunt of your life -- up to this point, at least.


----------



## AK145 (Nov 9, 2007)

bbjavelina said:


> Hope you have the hunt of your life -- up to this point, at least.


You too brother! This will be my 4th time over...just keeps getting better all the time! Hoping to get lucky on a bushpig and civet this time!


----------

